# Bread machine recipes?



## Angie (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm looking for a recipe for my bread machine.  Tomorrow I'm making steak with some sort of potatoes, corn with scallions, and I want a bread as well...any suggestions?


----------



## BrianMorin (May 1, 2006)

Sorry Angie, looks like we didn't see this post on time. What size is your bread machine. What I mean is what size loaves does it make i.e. 1.5 lbs or 2 lbs or whatever. 

Hope you found a recipe.


----------



## Angie (May 1, 2006)

BrianMorin said:
			
		

> Sorry Angie, looks like we didn't see this post on time. What size is your bread machine. What I mean is what size loaves does it make i.e. 1.5 lbs or 2 lbs or whatever.
> 
> Hope you found a recipe.




No problem!  I made egg bread from the instruction booklet.  

My machine makes 1.5 lb loaves...and I'm always ready to try new recipes!!


----------



## BrianMorin (May 1, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> No problem!  I made egg bread from the instruction booklet.
> 
> My machine makes 1.5 lb loaves...and I'm always ready to try new recipes!!




Great, it's a bit late for me tonight but I will scrape up some of my fav's and post them. Do you like whole wheat? Just let me know because that is what I specialize in. 

See you (a manner of speaking) soon.


----------



## Angie (May 1, 2006)

I love just about any kind of bread.  The older I get, the better bread gets!!


----------



## BrianMorin (May 2, 2006)

Angie; it might be good to know what type of machine you have. For instance, does this look like a common recipe:


1 ⅓ cups of water
maybe soem powdered milk. 
Maybe some shorening (2 tbsp. or so)
sugar or honey (somewhere between 1 tsp. and 3 tbsp.)
1 tsp. salt
3 ¼ cups of flour
1 ¼ tsp. yeast. 

Does this look anything like what you have in your owners manuel?

Just to let you know that the most important ingredients are. 

water (or other liquid)
salt
flour
yeast

Also this is the order in which they should go into the machine. 

Now if you want to insure fluffiness put some sweetener. I recommed (for a 1.5 lb bread) about 2 teaspoons of unpasturised honey, or the same amount to barley malt, because the enzymes in these two ingredients help to activate the yeast. 

Another question is, do you just want to put in the ingredients and have the machine do it all, or do you want to take the dough out of the machine and do some of it yourself - this usually means take the dough out of the machine after it has been kneaded, risen, knocked down or reworked, risen a second time - then you take it, put in ingredients and let it rise for thirty minutes or so and pop it in the oven. 

Anyway, once I have the answers to these basics, I could come up with some recipies. Oh ya, what kinds of bread do you like, (i.e. oat bread, cinnamon bread, chocolate bread) let me know a bit about your likes and dislikes. 

Ok take care and hear from you soon.


----------



## BrianMorin (May 3, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a recipe for my bread machine.  Tomorrow I'm making steak with some sort of potatoes, corn with scallions, and I want a bread as well...any suggestions?



Ok Angie I will go out on a limb. I know that this party os over, but I will use it for my example. I guess it's no good asking you if you like gruyère cheese, so I'll just say, find a cheese with a little bit or a particularly strongish taste that you like. You want it to have some taste as it will be married with the bread. You also want it to be a hard cheese, but I don't suggest parmassian. If you want a recommendation besides gruyère, I would say maybe old cheddar. Now if you let the machine do all the work, the dough will probably gooble up all or most of the cheese. If you do it by hand and cut the cheese in ½ in squares - this is not an exact science, if the sqares are not ½ in don't sweet it - you will probably find pieces of cheese in your bread, as well as melted pieces of cheese, uuuuhm... 

Just to let you know I am making this up as I go along, so have fun...

*

Pain au gruyère
Gruyère cheese bread​
1 ⅓ cups of water or butter milk* or milk as you prefer
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons honey, sugar or malt 
3 ¼ cups all purpose flour or bread flour
1½ teaspoons bread machine or dry yeast
I'm not sure about this part, as I don't know what sizes cheese comes in, but I would say somewhere between 11 oz of cheese either grated or cubed (½" cubes is what I suggest)*​
Hope this works out for you. If you want the do it by hand version just let me know.

*"Have fun baking!"*

* Buttermilk makes for a fluffier loaf. If you don't have any and want to use it and have milk on hand do this: Take you mesuring cup and put in one or two tablespoons of vinegar. Then top it up the the amount of milk that you want to us. It is fastest if you use room temparature milk, otherwise leave in a warm place - on top of the fridge is usually good, not hot but warm - until it curdles.


----------



## Angie (May 6, 2006)

That looks wonderful....I can't wait to try it!  Thanks again!


----------



## BrianMorin (May 6, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> That looks wonderful....I can't wait to try it!  Thanks again!



Glad you like it. If you want to do something else with it, that's if this works in your machine*, take out the cheese and add sundried tomato's or something like that...   Uum!

Take care

* If it doesn't work out in your machine, the way you would like it, let me know, tell me the results and with that info we can re-work the recipe - Bri


----------



## Angie (May 6, 2006)

I tried it with shredded sharp cheddar and scallions....tastes good but something wasn't right.  It has a flat top and is very heavy, almost too doughy.


----------



## BrianMorin (May 6, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> I tried it with shredded sharp cheddar and scallions....tastes good but something wasn't right.  It has a flat top and is very heavy, almost too doughy.



Just to let you know. It would be easier for me if you would give me one of your standard recipes. Do you usually cook white bread, then please give me the basic white bread recipe from the manufacturer, It would make it a lot easier for me. The way it is now, it is like I am in a test kitchen, but the kitchen is ??? miles away and I don't have access. 

Anyway it sounds like there is a bit too much water. You might want to put an ounce less water the next time you make it. Maybe an ounce or so. The way I tell when I am developing a breadmachine recipe, is I let the dough get needed for a few minutes, about ten I guess, then I open up the machine, without stopping it, and touch the dough. If it is wet I add more flour, by tablespoon. If it is too dry I and water, by tablespoons. First of course you have to know what a dough should feel like...



Have fun and happy baking... 

P.S. I just looked over you post again and realized I wasn't sure what you were saying. Was the bread very moist inside?


----------



## Angie (May 6, 2006)

For my white bread I use this recipe:

1 C water
2 3/4 C bread flour
2 T dry milk
2 T sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
2 T butter
1 1/2 tsp bread machine yeast

For egg bread I use this recipe:

2/3 C milk
1 large egg
3 C bread flour
2 1/2 T sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 T butter
1 1/2 tsp bread machine yeast


----------



## Angie (May 6, 2006)

Oh, and the funny thing is, I made TWO loaves today.  One was egg bread that didn't have enough water (was about 4 inches long!) and the other one had too much water!  

I guess it's not my day to make bread......I say that as I have two loaves of friendship bread in the oven!


----------



## BrianMorin (May 6, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> Oh, and the funny thing is, I made TWO loaves today.  One was egg bread that didn't have enough water (was about 4 inches long!) and the other one had too much water!
> 
> I guess it's not my day to make bread......I say that as I have two loaves of friendship bread in the oven!




There are days like that... 

What is friendship bread, sounds like something I'd like to make. 

Thanks for the recipes. I believe I told you 1⅓ cups of water, and your basic recipe calls for 1 cup, so cut back to 1 cup. Your egg recipe also has one cup if you consider the egg which is 15 ml (a little more than ½ an ounce). It looks like I was right on, in the yeast department. This is great. 

If you feel up to it and try it again, let me know how it turns out. I should also point out that if you use your basic bread recipe and add cheese it will turn out ok. The same goes with, if you do it by hand. I recommened that if ever you do it by hand, even if you start with the bread machine, assuming that it has a dough setting, you should try cubed cheese. 


Takle out of the machine 
Make a ball with the dough.
flatten dough in round or rectangle. 
place cheese on top. 
Fold dough over top of itself. 
Make sure the seem is closed completely so nothing drips out,

That is a quick discription, as I don't know your experiance level. If you need more precise instructions, let me know.


----------



## Angie (May 6, 2006)

I will try the cubed cheese, but right now it's reserved for my dogs...umm, yeah... See, he has very bad seasonal allergies and is on antihistamines and steroids.  So, twice a day, both dogs get a cube of cheese, but Kenzo's cube is "spiked"! 

Amish Friendship Bread...you either love it or hate it.  You start with the "starter that keeps growing and growing and growing...I've got three starters in my freezer right now!

I'll start a new thread ASAP.  Thankfully, I have the recipes on my computer so I can just cut and paste!

Thanks again for all your help!!


----------



## rickell (May 9, 2006)

*kalamata bread*

any recipes out there??? would it work in a bread machine?


----------



## TomW (May 9, 2006)

Angie,

I make a lot of bread machine bread to be used later as toast.  The potato bread recipe in my bread machine's book makes the best toast.  But I usually start with that recipe, and add what I think will make flavorful bread.

_Pampered Chef's _Italian seasonings & Asian seasonings work well with the potato bread recipe.  Check my homepage if spinach or collard bread appeals to you.  

Tom


----------



## BrianMorin (May 9, 2006)

TomW said:
			
		

> Angie,
> 
> I make a lot of bread machine bread to be used later as toast.  The potato bread recipe in my bread machine's book makes the best toast.  But I usually start with that recipe, and add what I think will make flavorful bread.
> 
> ...




I haven't had time to check out your website completely but it looks very nice. The way you expressed the way you modify recipies is great. Follow a basic recipe for your machine and add things that you think would go along well. I would just suggest that you start with smaller amounts first and work your way up to larger amounts.
For instance, the Kalamata bread, I believe that Kalamata is a place in Greece that is famous for it's black olives, am I right?  So you are looking for a black olive bread recipe that could be adapted to your bread machine. I would say, take a basic recipe  from you bread machines manual and add some black olives. Now of course there are probably two options as to how to add the olives. One would be, just put the olives in the machine, in accordance with the machine instructions for adding ingredients. This will more than likely net you an olive bread with little pieces of olive in it. Tasty, more that likely, but not toothsome, well not as toothsome as chunks of whole olives.

The second way would be to make a dough to cook the oven and as you are shaping it, you flatten it, gently, first, stick the olives, (about a hand full) in the middle and shape it into a ball. If you want to make a miché, you leave it in the ball and let it rise 30 minutes. If you want to shape it into some sort of loaf, let it sit for 10 minutes before forming. After forming put on a cookie sheet or in a bread pan.

Have fun backing...


----------



## BrianMorin (May 15, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> I will try the cubed cheese, but right now it's reserved for my dogs...umm, yeah... See, he has very bad seasonal allergies and is on antihistamines and steroids.  So, twice a day, both dogs get a cube of cheese, but Kenzo's cube is "spiked"!
> 
> Amish Friendship Bread...you either love it or hate it.  You start with the "starter that keeps growing and growing and growing...I've got three starters in my freezer right now!
> 
> ...



I think I have some starter for that in my freezer. I lost the recipe for the final bread though. I believe there is quite a bit of sugar in it, am I right? I could probably substitute stevia for some of it.

If you'd like to share you friendship bread recipe I would, like to take a look at it...

Thanks.

Tell the dogs that I wish them well...


----------



## BrianMorin (May 15, 2006)

TomW said:
			
		

> Angie,
> 
> I make a lot of bread machine bread to be used later as toast.  The potato bread recipe in my bread machine's book makes the best toast.  But I usually start with that recipe, and add what I think will make flavorful bread.
> 
> ...




Tom, I'd love to see your potato bread recipe...

Bri


----------



## BrianMorin (May 19, 2006)

Angie, Rickell TomW and whom ever else might be here:

Here's a bread machine recipe. this is for an average 1.5 pound recipe. Use your basic recipe that you like the best, white, whole wheat, whatever, even sweet bread and add a medium sized red pepper, all chopped up. If you have a 2 lb. machine (1 K), use a slightly larger pepper. I'd say medium is a bit smaller than the average hand, large might be about the size of an average hand, maybe a bit bigger. What does that come out to, ¾ cup (185 ml) for the small and 250 ml (1 cup) for the large. Just remember, it is not an exact science. 

Have fun baking...


----------



## buckytom (May 19, 2006)

an-jay! aaaa-yunjay. ain't it good to be alive? 
they can't say we never tri-e-i-ied...

(sorry. every time i read your name i hear the stones.)

here's a link to a post for basic bread machine recipes that i entered a while ago. hope it helps...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/breadman-bread-machine-recipe-4390.html?highlight=breadman


----------



## Angie (May 29, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> an-jay! aaaa-yunjay. ain't it good to be alive?
> they can't say we never tri-e-i-ied...
> 
> (sorry. every time i read your name i hear the stones.)
> ...




 Crimany!  We have that 45!!  That dates me......


----------



## BrianMorin (Jun 2, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> an-jay! aaaa-yunjay. ain't it good to be alive?
> they can't say we never tri-e-i-ied...
> 
> (sorry. every time i read your name i hear the stones.)
> ...



Good work on the bread machine recipes. 
Thanks


----------



## Eliza (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I need some help with the bread I bake from my bread machine?

Is there anyway or anything I can use / do to keep the bread still soft the next day?  To maintain soft bread, i set the timer on my machine so i have fresh bread each morning but using the timer doesn't allow me to bake raisin or mix fruit loaf?  And if i bake a loaf of raisin bread - I end up usually having it for tea and not breakfast.

Secondly, i use the doug setting alot to make different types of bun - cheese (my daughter's favourite), sausage roll etc...but it's the same problem, it taste really nice the day i bake it but hard the next day?  

Does anyone know why and how to resolve the problem?  Many thanks!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a bread machine from the early 80s and it still makes a mean loaf of bread.  Round, but good.   I don't use it much any longer because I've taken to loving actually working the dough myself.  
But, when I did find a bread recipe I wanted to try, as long as it didn't require more than 3 cups of flour I could make it in the machine.  

Just follow the basic steps that are outlined in your manual.   Mine has a timer that can be set.  When I was using the machine more often, I would set it at night and wake to warm baked bread for breakfast!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 17, 2006)

Eliza said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I need some help with the bread I bake from my bread machine?
> 
> Is there anyway or anything I can use / do to keep the bread still soft the next day?  To maintain soft bread, i set the timer on my machine so i have fresh bread each morning but using the timer doesn't allow me to bake raisin or mix fruit loaf?  And if i bake a loaf of raisin bread - I end up usually having it for tea and not breakfast.
> 
> ...



Try wrapping a damp paper towel around it, and then tightly wrapping that in plastic wrap.  I know what you mean about the rasins when using the timer.  If you set it the night before you have to add the raisins during the initial mix.  The raisins get crushed and smashed.  Ideally, you are supposed to add them during the final minutes of the second knead.


----------

